# Meat prices



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Meat Prices Surge Most In 11 Years | Zero Hedge

This is so depressing.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

But you do understand the the government does not take into account the cost of food (and a bunch of other things) when they compute the consumer price index.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Its outrageous! Im going to have to scale back on the amount of English men im inviting to my fourth of july picnic!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

High meet prices are due to ethanol.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I was just talking to a rabbit breeder friend of mine and at 4 breedings per year, a conservative estimate would be 100# of meat per doe each year. I feed mine picked greens, a handful of grain and free choice hay. Costs very little and tastes so very, very good


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

since i was laid off in Nov and came home i've started raising chickens rabbits and quail.i bought 3 rabbits in jan, i have 12 rabbits now lol the wee bitty ones will be ready to eat in another month i guess.i expct my chickens to start laying any day now lol. and i have so many quail eggs i cant eat them all. i made a home made incubator and gonna try and hatch them to make more meat products.I'm looking for a couple goats too but holding out for a cheaper one as money has gotten very tight.point being we've known since last summer that the food costs were gonna go up. when i got laid off i thought i'll probably starve now so i took my saving and bought animals and made cages.my rabts eat mostly greens from my garden, they love sunflower leaves,and wild grape leaves. my chickens i feed the weeds i pull from ym garden and collard greens (they go crazy over the collards. i havent figured out a cheap way to feed the quail they need alot of protein to make eggs.i still feed my chickens and rabbits some pellets, but i could if need be collect enough vegetation and bugs to feed them. the quail im not so sure


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

It's Bush's fault


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

How long will it take for Obama to fix all of Bush's mistakes? He has a second term. When is it going to be all better? Maybe he needs a third term!

Oh and im really sad to hear this about the meat. I just purchased a new tank of propane for my grill. I love grilling steak and hamburger. Theres nothing like the taste you get with fire. None of that frying pan crap


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I wanna go to Leons house, and eat coy, quail, geese and Whatever else he has. 
You guys and ladies are awesome, I would love to include some "home grown meat" in the diet.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

James m said:


> How long will it take for Obama to fix all of Bush's mistakes? He has a second term. When is it going to be all better? Maybe he needs a third term!
> 
> Oh and im really sad to hear this about the meat. I just purchased a new tank of propane for my grill. I love grilling steak and hamburger. Theres nothing like the taste you get with fire. None of that frying pan crap


Mrs Inor and I went to the new Cabela's by our house this evening. They just opened at 11:00 AM this morning. We saw the coolest propane smoker that was just calling out to me. I have a big charcoal smoker that I use at home. But I was thinking a smallish one to take on our adventure to Beaver's Bend next month might be in order. I have never grilled or smoked with anything but charcoal, but this baby looked pretty dang sweet. I may have to make the plunge in the next week or so...

I will get my smoked and grilled meats this summer if I have to shoot the neighborhood dogs to do it!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

What kind of seasonings go with smoked dog? I can see something spicy for Chihuahuas.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Chihuahuas shouldn't be eaten. They should be shot, burned, burned some more, incinerated, stomped on and then fed to the cats.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

SHOCKING! China Eating Dogs & Cats!: 




And you thought they were kidding about Chinese restaurants


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

We butchered the steer we killed a few weeks ago. It has been hanging/aging until today. Our share was over 300lbs so that was nice.. Especially when hamburger is going for almost $6 a ****in pound! Along with the elk,deer,pork and everything else. I don't expect to buy much meat this year.. Except for some bacon..lol


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

James m said:


> SHOCKING! China Eating Dogs & Cats!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't read if you get offended easily!

Asia is ****ING SHIT HOLE!!!! They don't give a **** about population,pollution or over consumption!! They will wipe out a whole ****ing species because they consider it a "delicacy".. If everyone in Asia were to "disappear" along with muslims. That would be the best thing for the entire planet!!!! A chinese man would have his mothers creampie if they were told it was a ****ing delicacy!!!!

Look at sharks fins..

https://www.google.com/search?q=sha...-fin-soup-endangered-species-wildlife;650;433


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Not to mention whales and dolphins.
I don't see why there is so much trade with these people. Aren't they communist anyway? Wasn't that nixon?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

We have to trade with them - hardly anyone in the US can afford to make things here.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

If the entire continent of Asia, most of the continent of Africa and ALL of Washington DC were to be eradicated tomorrow.. This planet MIGHT have a chance. I have watched a few episodes of Whale Wars a few years ago. To be honest, I was hoping the greenpeace ship hit one of the Japanese ships and they both sank!!! Just as a start!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Don't read if you get offended easily!
> 
> Asia is ****ING SHIT HOLE!!!! They don't give a **** about population,pollution or over consumption!! They will wipe out a whole ****ing species because they consider it a "delicacy".. If everyone in Asia were to "disappear" along with muslims. That would be the best thing for the entire planet!!!! A chinese man would have his mothers creampie if they were told it was a ****ing delicacy!!!!
> 
> Look at sharks fins..


But in their defense, sharks consider Chinese food a delicacy, especially Chinese ears and little fingers.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

paraquack said:


> But in their defense, sharks consider Chinese food a delicacy, especially Chinese ears and little fingers.


But the real question is: an hour later, are they hungry?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

By me we have these critters called javelinas, cousin of the pig but smaller. They are protected and you need a license, etc. But....
I see quail around my house all the time too. Anybody familiar with morning doves. I've never heard of them being used for food, but.... Hell I could take them with a pellet gun.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm going with cricket flour. Highest protein for the lowest cost, hands down. I hope to start my cricket farm this summer. Now THAT is the way to raise self sustaining chickens! Crickets plus excess garden produce - about as perfect a diet as a chicken could ever hope for. And cricket flour incorporated into soups, cookies, vegetable dishes, pancakes, spaghetti sauce for the human family. 

PS, Paraquack, dove is good eating. Daddy used to hunt dove ever year. Us kids were the retrievers. The breast meat is what you eat - just peel back the feathers with your thumbs. Javelina are VERY tasty, especially bar-B-qued. Delicious! 

But the best little critter of all - pack rats! They eat a diet of mesquite beans and prickly pear cactus - healthy little guys. Dressed out they look like little rabbit carcasses - kind of like the Cornish game hens of the small game world. Taste like cottontail. Mild flavored and great in a soup. Best of all - they are EVERYWHERE! No license required. Sit outside a nest with a pellet gun at dusk and wait for them to come out. Easy pickings. Or set a live trap and then pop them in the head with a pellet. Pop Pop. Yum, Yum.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh Fuzzee, where have you gone? Now there's a man with a diverse doomsday menue.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I really miss Fuzzee, and J-pariz.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Deebo said:


> I really miss Fuzzee, and J-pariz.


Yep, we've had some good folks fade away. I do hope Meangreen and Nurse Holly are well.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I will text Meangreen, He told me he was going to the "gathering", but that was months ago.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

paraquack said:


> By me we have these critters called javelinas, cousin of the pig but smaller. They are protected and you need a license, etc. But....
> I see quail around my house all the time too. Anybody familiar with morning doves. I've never heard of them being used for food, but.... Hell I could take them with a pellet gun.


Dove is good to eat. Because of their size usually it is just their breasts that are cooked. Very similar to quail. Dove hunting is very big in some parts of the country.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Just a note, in Illinois they rescinded the law that had made it illegal to pick up road kill. Never tried it, but if I hit a deer with my car I would be tempted to get any decent meat off of it that I could. Hell of a way to go deer hunting though.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

Ad for KC Strip steak this morning at the local C&R. 6.99 a pound. Ye Gads! They think that is cheap?

I've got a new method of shopping for beef. I comb through the meat section looking for stickers that say 'reduced for quick sale' on them. The meat is good, just aged a little longer due to shelf life. If I can find 93% lean ground beef priced like 80% and minute steaks for less than two dollars a package we can live with a little gray tinting to the meat.

I can hardly wait for deer and rabbit season to open up this fall. 

On a side note. I can remember my parents way back when talking about people who ate 'neighbor rabbit'. Being under 10 years old the first time I heard them use that phrase, I had no idea what they were talking about and honestly thought they were talking about rabbits that the neighbors raised. Then I found out that we had a neighbor who used to catch loose cats and ......well you can fill in the blanks. When I asked why they called it neighbor rabbit my mom said that dressed out a cat looks pretty much like a rabbit carcass. EWWWWWWWWWWWWW.

There was also a restaurant in my old home town in Central IL that was shut down when they found 'rabbit' in their freezer that was really cat. Double EWWWWWWW. I think I ate there once. Don't even want to think about it!


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Just a note, in Illinois they rescinded the law that had made it illegal to pick up road kill. Never tried it, but if I hit a deer with my car I would be tempted to get any decent meat off of it that I could. Hell of a way to go deer hunting though.


I've scavanged a bit of road kill, mostly deer that I've hit myself (I'm now up to 8 total, plus one black bear). The meat is as good as any that is hunted with one exception, it often is not "bled out" properly and it is often very "bruised" from the hit. Those parts of the meat are almost useless expept -- perhaps -- they might be ground into sausage, and even that is iffy. But if there is a front or rear quarter that is good, definitely harvest it!

Others have mentioned "aging" meat. The secret of most (most!) meats IS aging. When you get that very tender cut at a restaurant it is not always that they are paying big bucks for the beef. Rather, it is properly aged. Aging gives time for rigor mortis to exit the meat, which makes it more tender. Bright red, "FRESH" meat is almost guarenteed to be tough no matter the cut. All decent butchers hang meat for around 7 days to start the aging process.

Properly prepared, meat is meat. Each has its own flavor and characteristics, but it is the prep and aging that mostly makes the difference and people are often amazed to eat something really tasty then find out later what it was... Of course, it is distasteful to stand out the back door of the oriental restauant and call, "He kitty, kitty, kitty..." and then call it chicken something or other.

Doves are great, as are pheasant, quail, and most other birds. Some are not really edible, largely because of their diet. Pigeons are poor man's doves and they are also rather tasty.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Just a note. Find a farmer buy a half a steer. You can get a half for 2.85 to 3.09 per pound. That includes porter house T bones and ground beef. The problem is you will be investing about 1025 dollars for a half and most people do not plan ahead to that extent. With the cheapest tubed ground round being over four dollars a pound it is a great investment that will last a family of four a year.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Mu uncle used to buy half a cow and split it up with friends who would go in monetarily. Im pretty sure you have to cut the meat yourself. He always did.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> But the real question is: an hour later, are they hungry?


I had sex with an oriental woman once. 15 minutes later I was horny again.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We just bought half a hog a Jones meet market North of our house. They have an open house once a year and they have a sale. Half a hog was 2.09 per carcass weight pound. Typical hog half is between 90 and 135 pounds. It should be great. I figured I better follow my own directions.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

For those with a real man's stomach
http://www.amazon.com/Crick-ettes-Seasoned-Crickets-Pack-24/dp/B000IEZINW


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

I bought a quarter beef @ $2.98#. Last year I knocked down a young spike (Don't care about trophy bucks). Pheasant is good too. I like to fish for walleye. 

Get out of the cities, No one goes hungry out in the country!


----------



## Coppertop (Dec 20, 2013)

paraquack said:


> By me we have these critters called javelinas, cousin of the pig but smaller. They are protected and you need a license, etc. But....
> I see quail around my house all the time too. Anybody familiar with morning doves. I've never heard of them being used for food, but.... Hell I could take them with a pellet gun.


Mourning doves (I don't know if it's spelled Mourn or Morn but this is how they were introduced to me) are really good. We hunted them quite a bit when I was in Colo. Here they seem to leave with the first frost, which is usually a week before the season opens HA. We would just breast them out, salt and pepper, and fry or grill them. It takes about 4-5 birds per person to get your meat portion of a meal. But TASTY!!!!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Dove hunting is one of my favorite things to do. I am always on the field opening weekend. My grandpa used to tell me there were so many when he was growing up the sky would damn near turn gray there was so many. I figured I woul dnever see it like that but me and some friends starting going to Argentina every few years to hunt them and the sky is gray with them there. You go out and are shooting so much you need 3-4 shotguns each because the barrels get so hot... It is ALWAYS an awesome trip.. It is nothing to shoot several thousand rounds a day and whatever meat we don't keep goes to feed the people in the villages there.


----------

